# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Αλλαγή από nova σε vodafone 100αρα γραμμη

## Et3rn1tyGR

Καλησπέρα

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κάποιος εμπειρία με vodafone vdsl στην περιοχή Αγίου Δημητρίου.
Μέχρι τώρα είμαι σε nova 100 άρα και συγχρονιζω μια χαρα αλλά μέσα από τον χάρτη με τα καφαο είδα ότι υπάρχει σε πιο κοντινή απόσταση γύρω στα 30 μέτρα καφαο vodafone.
Του ΟΤΕ που είμαι λογικά τώρα είναι καμία 50αρια μέτρα παραπάνω..
Πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι η vodafone?
Δεν έχω συμβόλαιο πλέον έχει λήξει και σκέφτομαι να κάνω το εγχείρημα.
Να το ρισκάρω η λέτε να μην μπλέξω με vodafone?

----------


## Kiriakos_ITTSB_EU

Εγώ λέω να μην...  αλλά διάβασε και καμιά πενηνταριά θέματα, να αποκτήσεις δικιά σου αντίληψη.

----------


## netblues

Κανεις λαθος Δεν υπάρχουν δυο παροχοι vdsl με καμπινες στη. ιδια περιοχη.
Απο οπου και να ψωνισεις, ιδιος παροχος / dslam θα σε εξυπηρετήσει 1000%.
Αυτο που αλλάζει ειναι μονο το backbone

----------


## Et3rn1tyGR

Μπορείς τότε να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί στον χάρτη φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν 2 καμπίνες κοντά μου;

- - - Updated - - -

Φωτογραφια

- - - Updated - - -

Επισυνάπτω και photo apo to router

----------


## netblues

Δεν εχουν καμμια σημασια το τι βλεπεις κοντα σου.
Μια οικοδομη εξυπηρετειται απο ενα και μονο καφαο, και απο ένα και μονο παροχο VDSL οσο μιλαμε για καμπινες στους δρομους και vdsl.
Οπου και να κανεις φορητοτητα στους 4(3) παροχους θα διατηρησεις το ιδιο ζευγαρι και την ιδια πορτα, στο ιδιο dslam. Δεν υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις.

----------


## Et3rn1tyGR

Οπότε αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά σε όποιον πάροχο και να πάω θα παίρνω από την ίδια καμπίνα και θα έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα;
Τότε μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί πολύ από εδώ μέσα παραπονιούνται για τις γραμμές τους αφού και να αλλάξουν πάροχο δεν θα δουν κάτι διαφορετικό;
Α ευχαριστω πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και αρχίζω και κατανοώ αυτό που λες απλά απορία το έχω παίζει ρόλο πόσες γραμμές έχει ο πάροχος σε κάθε καφαο;

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης αν μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις και γνωρίζεις πως γίνεται το καφαο που είμαι που είναι σχετικά καινούργιο (όλα στην περιοχή μου γίνανε πέρσι) να μην υποστηρίζει 200 mpbs γραμμές?πέρσι σκαψανε παντού και περάσανε οπτικές ίνες στην περιοχή αυτη

----------


## netblues

Ναι ως προς τον συγχρονισμο οι μονες διαφορες ειναι στα διαφορετικα modem που δινει ο καθε παροχος. Ασημαντες τυπικα.
Η γκρινια οφειλεται σε φόρα απο εποχες adsl.
Στο καμπινατο vdsl εχει επικρατησει ο κομμουνισμος. Αυτο ειναι και αν σας αρεσει.
Η nova δεν δινει πανω απο 100 πουθενα, κιας υπαρχει ως δυνατοτητα.

Το ποσες γραμμες εξαρταται. α.Απο το μεγεθος της καμπινας (για να χωραει το dslam) απο τον αριθμο των καρτων, και απο τον αριθμο των ζευγων απο τι καμπινα μεχρι την καθε οικοδομη.
Καποτε (προ voip) εξαρτιωταν και απο τον αριθμο των κεντρικων καλωδιων που εφταναν απο το ακ στη καμπινα, αλλα αυτο πλεον σιγα σιγα μας τελειωνει.

----------


## Et3rn1tyGR

Σ ευχαριστω πολύ για τον χρόνο σου να μου απαντήσεις το εκτιμώ πολύ..
Μια τελευταία ερώτηση αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα πως και στο καφαο που είμαι αφού είναι καινούργιο με σκαμμένη όλη την περιοχή με καινούργιες οπτικές ίνες δεν δίνει κανένας πάροχος 200 mbps γραμμή?
Πρεπει να έχει κάποιες προϋποθέσεις το καφαο η είναι θέμα παροχών?ρωτάω γιατί σκέφτομαι να βάλω cosmote αφού είπαν ότι φέτος θα κάνουν αυτόματα διπλασιασμό στις ταχύτητες από 100 σε 200 θα έχω ελπίδα ΝΑΤΟ δώσουν μετά στην καμπίνα μου η είναι μέχρι 100 max?

----------


## netblues

Αν είσαι μακρυά απο την καμπινα δεν δινουν
 Πρέπει να εισαι κατω απο 200μ καλωδιακα συνήθως.
Υπάρχουν παλαιοτερες καρτες που δεν υποστηριζουν 35b αλλα αυτα αλλάζουν συνεχώς.

----------


## Kiriakos_ITTSB_EU

> Οπότε αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά σε όποιον πάροχο και να πάω θα παίρνω από την ίδια καμπίνα και θα έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα;
> Τότε μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί πολύ από εδώ μέσα παραπονιούνται για τις γραμμές τους αφού και να αλλάξουν πάροχο δεν θα δουν κάτι διαφορετικό;


Υπάρχουν πολλοί εκεί έξω που δεν καταλαβαίνουν, ότι η ποιότητα γραμμής αλλάζει όταν διακινείς δεδομένα εκτός Ελλάδας.  
Τράβα ΟΤΕ να έχεις γραμμή κατάλληλη για παιχνίδια, δεν παίζεις ?  όλοι είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## Et3rn1tyGR

Υπάρχει τρόπος να δω σε ποια καμπίνα είμαι συνδεδεμένος; Η πιο κοντινή που βλέπω είναι της vodafone sta 30 μέτρα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι παίρνω απ' αυτήν..πως μπορώ να το μάθω?

- - - Updated - - -

Περισσότερο gaming ναι και κατέβασμα και steamarisma ταινιών ειμαι

----------

